# Goob, where art thou



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Starting to get a little worried about Goob. Haven't heard a word from him in almost a week. Goob, where art thou?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

He is fine, probobly getting a little cranky though8)


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

He had to go to work to make some $$ to buy Mrs. Goob a Valentines Day present. I heard she's getting a new .308!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

G- do you know what kind of scope he is getting her?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Packout said:


> G- do you know what kind of scope he is getting her?


....scopes are a sore subject right now with the Goob...I didn't ask:shock:


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

You are a true friend for not asking! haha


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Well somebody has to figure out what to do with all the mineral deficient, cleft palate, undescended testicled, winterkill (or is it fall kill still for a couple months?) Critters across Wyoming and Utah. After the neighbour's dog snatched his mortadella I'm thinking Goob's looking to restock that.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*I'm writing a cookbook in Russian*

I'm baaaack!

I've been busy writing a wild game cookbook called "Recipes for the Apocalypse"

And yeah, I hate scopes.

.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

If you really did write a cookbook, I would pull a handcart up to Evingston in the dead of winter to buy the first signed copy.------SS


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I'm baaaack!
> 
> I've been busy writing a wild game cookbook called "Recipes for the Apocalypse"
> 
> ...


What's an Apocalypse and what do they taste like?



Sorry.... couldn't resist.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

ah, braisded Apocalypse in a delicate Almondine sauce...yum..yum, yum...yum...yum yum yum


----------

